# Social-anxiety-solutions.com-Anyone know about this site?



## gleek (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you think it is safe to pay and recieve the online coaching here?
Do you know about EFT?

Why does he make you say in the beginnning "I DON'T want to get over this anxiety...."?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure about that website. But EFT definetly works for me.


----------



## GivesUpEasily (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm quite skeptical, but I hope that some members might have some feedback. I can see how EFT might serve as a distraction, and divert negative thoughts. Kind of like a form of meditation but it gives the user something physical to focus on. Like acupuncture it provides a physical stimulus that can make a physical change to their body. Most of it is likely to be "mind over matter," though. That doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't work.


----------

